# Black Inc Carbon Thirty Wheelset



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any information or experience with this company or wheelset? Black Inc is only about 3 years old, so there's not a whole lot of firsthand experience or reviews that are shared online. 

I currently ride a Cervelo R3 with Dura Ace 9100 C24s. If I move on to a disk brake set up, I'd be willing to spend more money on a good CF wheelset with slightly deeper profile, knowing that I'll never have to worry about the brake track wearing out or stopping in sub-optimal conditions. 

I don't race, but I like to push myself. I consider an ideal wheelset to have about 30-35mm deep rims and something a bit wider than the c24s (21mm exterior). This is a good balance since I ride in Brooklyn with a lot of accelerating/decelerating and then into the Hudson Valley which has a mix of hills and flats. My usual weekend rides are usually from about 60-100 miles. 

Black Inc only offers Ceramic Speed bearings - not something I'd be interested in if they are high-maintenance. Looking for an every day wheel set but not to ride in bad weather. 

thanks!


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

I think Black Inc. is either part of or is connected to Factor bikes. Factor puts Black Inc. wheels and cockpits on their complete bikes and rolling chassis. The guys I know who ride them really like them.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I thought Black Inc. was a Cannondale creation:

SuperSix EVO Disc Black Inc. Mountain Bikes, Road Bikes, eBikes - Cannondale Bicycles


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Their hubs may be great, but if I was going to pay top dollar for some wheels I'd want hubs I knew for a fact were great (and pretty easy to take care of). Like Shimano, White or King.

I might have missed something but all I could find was that the hubs have ceramic bearings (which is useless). Again, they may be fine. But I'd want more info. before dropping over 2 large for sure.

Spoke count is pretty low too. I have no idea what you might want/need but riding around Brooklyn and Hudson Valley recreationally it's unlikely 20/24 is it.

I think you could do better (or at least take less of a chance) but talking to a custom builder.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

jta said:


> Does anyone have any information or experience with this company or wheelset? Black Inc is only about 3 years old, so there's not a whole lot of firsthand experience or reviews that are shared online.
> 
> I currently ride a Cervelo R3 with Dura Ace 9100 C24s. If I move on to a disk brake set up, I'd be willing to spend more money on a good CF wheelset with slightly deeper profile, knowing that I'll never have to worry about the brake track wearing out or stopping in sub-optimal conditions.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, isn't your existing setup using rim brakes? Why convert this to disc brakes? Wouldn't it be cheaper, safer and easier just to buy a new bike with disc brakes?

Those C24s are damn good wheels and they are light and fairly aero. Also, you will not notice any difference going from a 20.6 mm wide rim to a 21 mm wide rim.

Unless your riding style is vastly different than the majority, I don't think you will ever have to worry about the c24 brake track wearing out.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

ngl said:


> Wait a minute, isn't your existing setup using rim brakes? Why convert this to disc brakes? Wouldn't it be cheaper, safer and easier just to buy a new bike with disc brakes?


yeah, there's that too. 
I'm not real clear on the scenario but it sounds like a lot of trouble and expense (especially considering you already have a great bike and wheels) to get deeper rims and disc brakes which won't do much for you for what sounds like ordinary road riding.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

ngl said:


> Wait a minute, isn't your existing setup using rim brakes? Why convert this to disc brakes? Wouldn't it be cheaper, safer and easier just to buy a new bike with disc brakes?


I interpreted his post as saying he was thinking of building a whole new bike.



> Unless your riding style is vastly different than the majority, I don't think you will ever have to worry about the c24 brake track wearing out.


I think his concern was wearing the brake track on a set of new carbon wheels, not his present wheels.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tomato coupe said:


> I think his concern was wearing the brake track on a set of new carbon wheels, not his present wheels.


I believe the most important thing with carbon brake tracks is to never use brake pads that have ever been used on alloy rims. The tiny aluminum fragments the pads pick up from the alloy rims will eat away the carbon surface.

So if you are going from alloy to carbon rims, CHANGE YOUR BRAKE PADS!


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

ah, thanks for the replies, guys. Sorry I wasn't clear: I do ride a rim brake set up, but thinking of adding a disc brake bike with a more relaxed geometry to complement the R3. This would be something I would ride year round. 

And yes, it does look like Black Inc is associated with Factor bikes. Seems like all of their stuff is very high end. 

Re: Cannondale Black Inc., surprised that they haven't filed a trademark infringement suit.


----------

